# Custom made acrylic sump recommendation



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi forum.

Can someone recommend me anyone in Toronto that makes custom acrylic sump?

Thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

saw this in kijiji

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Custom-Acrylic-Sumps-Filters-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ338769229


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Goldfish - did you manage to get your sump built? 

Im building a sump and looking for someone with a router to finish the edges, also where did you get weldon from?

thanks!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my weld-on from plastic world

http://www.plasticworld.ca/
located at Sheppard and Yukon Lane , Sheppard just west of Allen opposite the armory.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

try contacting Chris S on the forum here - he might be able to help you out.


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

Tim said:


> I got my weld-on from plastic world
> 
> http://www.plasticworld.ca/
> located at Sheppard and Yukon Lane , Sheppard just west of Allen opposite the armory.


Thanks, ill call em up today and get a quote



goldfish said:


> try contacting Chris S on the forum here - he might be able to help you out.


is chris s his username?


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

yes - that's him.

he's a moderator on the forum.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

goldfish said:


> yes - that's him.
> 
> he's a moderator on the forum.


And he works at SUM 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

And he is really good looking!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> And he is really good looking!




*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

sig said:


>


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

itsru said:


>


I would not call Chris "good looking!" I know his is moderator, but I always for true..

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My feelings are hurt now.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Why don't we put the debate to the test, and see if we can get this guy a date  I will be the official judge, all applicants must email me a personal photo to determine if you are eligible. One eligible applicant will be set up with Chris for a romantic date, courtesy of his friends at GTAA  

If no one applies, then Sig's point is verified.

If Chris already has a GF, then that will also prove that what he lacks in beauty he makes up in charm. 

So, ladies.......

I await your entries! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Let me ask the girlfriend for permission...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

50seven said:


> If Chris already has a GF, then that will also prove that what he lacks in beauty he makes up in charm.





Chris S said:


> Let me ask the girlfriend for permission...


Hurry up, because my inbox is getting full fast. I've got ton's of replies so far, including girls who happen to look a lot like Keira Knightley, Kirsten Dunst, and Monica Bellucci to name a few...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris Most woman wouldnt mind if you bring someone home that Hot.
I think my wife would high five me to be honest.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Chromey said:


> Chris Most woman wouldnt mind if you bring someone home that Hot.
> I think my wife would high five me to be honest.


Not sure if it is something I want to test though


----------

